# Can a Merle French Bulldog replace the Maltese?



## Anderson096 (May 26, 2021)

I own a cute Maltese dog, but due to some health issues it's pass away well before their life span. It's very sad for me and my family. Now, one of my friend suggest me a Merle French Bulldog. It's relatively a new variation of the French Bulldog. Anybody here who can help me about this new bulldog variation.
Can this dog replace the Maltese? Although there is much difference in their look, but I just want to know about their behavior. How good these dogs with the families?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We're happy to have you on this forum but you'll have better luck looking for information on breeds other than Maltese elsewhere. Good luck in your search!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Why in the world would you even consider a designer breed like this? It’s not even a purebred. I believe they originally were crossbred with a Chihuahua and are completely overbred. There are so many byb profiting off these dogs, as well as them having so many health issues. Besides the doodles, frenchies are all the rage, overpriced dogs. Anyway, do as you please, but like Maggie said, another forum would be more helpful.


----------



## Anderson096 (May 26, 2021)

maddysmom said:


> Why in the world would you even consider a designer breed like this? It’s not even a purebred. I believe they originally were crossbred with a Chihuahua and are completely overbred. There are so many byb profiting off these dogs, as well as them having so many health issues. Besides the doodles, frenchies are all the rage, overpriced dogs. Anyway, do as you please, but like Maggie said, another forum would be more helpful.


I am just considering it due one of my friend suggestion.


----------



## Felicity77 (May 28, 2021)

It all depends on the preferences that each has. I personally have had a bulldog for two years now and I love him enormously and I would not change any other dog for him. In general, I think the connection that is made between the dog and the owner is something unique. Often when I'm at work and I miss him, I look at the pictures with him on the phone and I can't wait to get home and spend time together. I also found a site, there are many ideas I can do with him and if you click here you can also see this site because I am sure you will like it.


----------



## Anderson096 (May 26, 2021)

Felicity77 said:


> There is a big difference between these two races.


Yes! These are completely two different dog breeds. But I am just thinking about it due to my friends suggestion.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Anderson096 said:


> Yes! These are completely two different dog breeds. But I am just thinking about it due to my friends suggestion.


I would research the medical issues in that breed. My assistant just lost his 1.5 yr old mini $8000 frenchie due to some breathing issue. She was the cutest looking fluff but suffered so many issues from the start. They are so overbred and there are so many people jumping on that frenchie fad that started breeding that have absolutely no clue what they are doing. i worked with someone who needed to make $$$ during the pandemic, invested in 4 females that he breeds. He sells them between 10-15 thousand, merles going for 15. He does do genetic testing, but other than that he knows nothing more. All he cares about is pumping out his females to make $$$.
I personally wouldnt want to support anyone who is breeding just to make profit, merles, being not a purebred is one of them.
This was Evi who just passed last week.


----------



## KristPom (Oct 25, 2021)

No, they can't! French Bulldogs are unique dogs, and I don't think there will be ever a breed of dogs that can replace them. I had a French Bulldog, and it lived a happy and long life. I was doing everything so the dog could be very happy. Also, I was paying a lot of attention to his nutrition plan so he could have a healthy weight and a good appetite. I found all the necessary information on ourfrenchie.com. If the dog's nutrition is correct, it will surely be healthy and have a long and happy life near you.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They do not tolerate heat well, like other short-faced dogs. They may need surgery so they can breathe better. And for me, nothing compares to the coat of a Maltese!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have had maltese for over 50 years & nothing compares to their being!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Brachycephalic breeds often have issues breathing caused by intentionally breeding them to be short muzzled. I can't speak to their behavior but anytime someone mentions a new "variation" of any breed, it makes me wonder what they are giving up to create a specific "look." And, like the others, nothing compares to a Maltese for companionship and personality.


----------

